# stern compartment, aft compartment



## zouzounaki

Ξέρει κανείς πως το λέμε στα Ελληνικά; 

Μεταφράζω πυρκαγιά σε πλοίο και αυτό είναι μέρος του.

Ζουζουνάκι.


----------



## shawnee

Βλ. stern > πλώρη = το μπροστινό μέρος του καραβιού.
     aft     > πρύμη = το πίσο μέρος.
Θα πρέπι να υπάρχει και Ελληνικό λεξικό ναυτικών όρων.


----------



## apmoy70

_"Stern Compartment: The last of the ship's compartments is the Stern Compartment_._This compartment    is divided into five sections which are: After Escape Trunk; After Machinery    Space; After Crew's Berthing; a storeroom; and the Stern Room".
_In Greek:
Πρυμναίο διαμέρισμα (n.)


----------



## shawnee

Sorry I got the english terms round the wrong way!


----------



## zouzounaki

Μου αρέσει αυτό το "Πρυμναίο διαμέρισμα". Είδα ότι υπάρχει επίσης "πρωραίο διαμέρισμα", κι ας δεν χρησιμοπείται σχεδόν.

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά.


----------



## zouzounaki

Παιδιά!!!!! ευρήκα!!!!!

Είναι ενδιαίτημα και όχι διαμέρισμα.

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=95588:cs&page=1&hwords=

YES!


----------



## x99sol

zouzounaki said:


> Ξέρει κανείς πως το λέμε στα Ελληνικά;
> 
> Μεταφράζω πυρκαγιά σε πλοίο και αυτό είναι μέρος του.
> 
> Ζουζουνάκι.



Σταυρόλεξο είναι ? δεν κατάλαβαινω τί εννοείς εδώ 




zouzounaki said:


> Παιδιά!!!!! ευρήκα!!!!!
> 
> Είναι ενδιαίτημα και όχι διαμέρισμα.
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=95588:cs&page=1&hwords=
> 
> YES!




  Δεδομένου οτι η Οδηγία  82/714/EEC δεν αφορά τα πολεμικά πλοία  μεταφράζοντας το  the crew's quarters ως τα ενδιαιτήματα του πληρώματος δεν είναι πετυχημένο , (διαμέρισμα καμπίνα, θάλαμος πληρώματος πιστεύω ταιριάζει καλύτερα εδώ) ... 

  ενδιαίτημα : 1. ο χώρος που μένει κάποιος, κατοικία. 2. τα χωριστά διαμερίσματα στα πολεμικά πλοία που προορίζονται για τη διαμονή των αξιωματικών του πλοίου _πηγή Νεο ελλ.Λεξικο* ΕΜΜ. ΚΡΙΑΡΑ*_

  αν έχει κάποιος το λεξικό του *Μπαμπινιώτη* ας το κοιτάξει παρακαλώ



apmoy70 said:


> _"Stern Compartment: The last of the ship's compartments is the Stern Compartment_._This compartment is divided into five sections which are: After Escape Trunk; After Machinery Space; After Crew's Berthing; a storeroom; and the Stern Room".
> _In Greek:
> Πρυμναίο διαμέρισμα (n.)


 

aft compartment επίσης Πρυμναίο διαμέρισμα
διαμέρισμα που βρίσκεται προς την πρύμνη

Το διαμέρισμα στα πλοία, υποβρύχια με την έννοια ενος χωριστού χώρου- τμήματος, χωρίσματος 




shawnee said:


> Βλ. stern > πλώρη = το μπροστινό μέρος του καραβιού.
> aft     > πρύμη = το πίσο μέρος.
> Θα πρέπι να υπάρχει και Ελληνικό λεξικό ναυτικών όρων.



aft = πρυμναία (δηλαδή προς τα πίσω, προς την πρύμνη,οπισθεν)
stern = πρύμνη (δηλαδή ΤΟ πίσω μέρος του πλοίου)


----------



## zouzounaki

"Κάποιος" έχει τον Μπαμπινιώτη και το έχει κοιτάξει.

*Ενδιαίτημα*. Η κατοικία, ο τόπος στον οποίο κατοικεί κανείς.
*Διαμέρισμα*. 1. Το αυτόνομο τμήμα πολυκατοικίας που αποτελείται από επιμέρους δωμάτια και χρησιμοποιείται ως κατοικία ή εργασιακός χώρος. 2. Τμήμα μιας γεωγραφικής περιοχής, συνθ. με διοικητική αυτοτέλεια.

Οπόταν, αν ακολουθούμε τον Μπαμπινιώτη, ούτε διαμέρισμα δεν μας κάνει για πλοίο.

Το έχεις ψάξει καθόλου? Έχει μέρες που ασχολούμε με αυτό τον όρο.

Δες http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=34669#post34669, από εξειδεικευμένους, όπως και στο eur lex, επίσημες μεταφράσεις της ΕΕ.

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι ενδιαίτημα τεριάζει. Αλλά ακόμα και να μην τεριάζει, μην γίνεσαι τόσο επιθετικός/ή. Ακόμα και να είσαι σωστός, δεν πρώτα από όλα είναι οι τρόποι και οι διπλωματία. 

Πάντος, ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που διέθεσες.

Ζουζουνάκι.


----------



## ireney

Σημείωμα επιμελητή
ΟΚ ώρα να ηρεμήσουν τα πνεύματα και για λίγο περισσότερο κείμενο μιας και φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει κάποια αμφιβολία για την ορολογία.


----------



## zouzounaki

Το κείμενο είναι στα Ισπανικά. Σε άλλο φόρουμ μου είπαν ότι ο συγκεκριμένος όρος, που εμφανίζεται κατά τη διάρκεια όλου του κειμένου, κάποιες φορές μόνος του, κάποιες φορές με τις λέξεις "de proa" (πλώρη), "de popa" (πρύμνη), μεταφράζεται όπως σας το έβαλα στα Αγγλικά.

Θα σας βάλω κάποιες παραγράφους μήπως βοηθάνε καλύτερα. Το ύφος του κειμένου δεν είναι και το καλύτερο, με τα λάθη του, που μπορεί και να σας δυσκολέψουν.

"Se recaba información del (nombre de un barco) acerca de la magnitud del incendio y si entre ellos y el (nombre de unl barco) podrán extinguirlo. Nos informa que el incendio es bastante importante y que afecta a toda la superestrucutra, tanto puente como *habilitación*."


"(nombre de un barco) enfriando *habilitación* zona de estribor (περιοχή της δεξιάς πλευράς του πλοίου)."

"(nombre de un barco) informa: calor concentrado en la *habilitación popa* y en guardacalor."

Gracias a todos por vuestros esfuerzos.


----------



## x99sol

Οi Οδηγίες προς τα κράτη μέλη της ΕΕ μεταφράζονται από αγγλικά και γαλλικα στις υπόλοιπες γλώσσες και όχι το αντίθετο.
Στην εν λόγω Οδηγία που παράθεσες και καθότι δεν έχω ευχέρεια στα ισπανικά διάβασα την Αγγλική / Ελληνική μετάφραση
5.06.7. It must be possible to drain the stern compartment from the engine room by means of automatically closing pipes (2.02.8). 
*source  (82/714/EEC)*
5.06.7. Το άδειασμα του πρυμναίου διαμερίσματος μπορεί να γίνεται από το μηχανοστάσιο μέσω αυτοκλειόμενων σωληνώσεων (2.02.8). *πηγή(82/714/EEC)*

κα) ο όρος "ενδιαίτημα" σημαίνει κάθε χώρο που προορίζεται για τη χρήση των προσώπων που κανονικά ζουν πάνω στο πλοίο ή των επιβατών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των μαγειρείων, των αποθηκών τροφίμων, των αποχωρητηρίων, των λουτρών, των πλυντηρίων, των διαδρομών, εκτός από την τιμονιέρα-
*πηγή(82/714/EEC)
*
Καθότι ανέφερες το ενδιαίτημα  έκανα μια προσωπική παρατήρηση οτι το λεξικό (βλ.πιο πάνω) έχει την λέξη ενδιαίτημα μόνο για τα πολεμικά πλοία και γιαυτό  ρώτησα εάν κάποιος μπορεί να προμηθεύσει και το λημμα στον Μπαμπινιώτη. 
Εν πάσι περίπτωση εφόσον ο ορισμός του ενδιαιτήματος δίνεται στην ίδια την Οδηγία δεν το σχολιάζω άλλο. 

Ορισμοί ( τι εννοούν στην Οδηγία χρησιμοποιόντας εξειδικευμένους ναυτικούς όρους) έχει ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ τις γλώσσες στην Οδηγία οπότε απλά πήγαινε στην αρχή άρχισε να κατεβαίνεις και θα το δεις  μετά το παράρτημα ΙΙ με τα περιεχόμενα είναι Κεφάλαιο 1 Ορισμοί.

Αν και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως εκδηλώνω επιθετικότητα απολογούμαι.
Ούτε και τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις κατάλαβα και σε ποιό πλαίσιο θες την μετάφραση, δηλαδή εάν θελεις συγκεκριμένη λέξη για σταυρόλεξο?
κάνεις μετάφραση συγκεκριμένο κείμενο? 
Απλά να βοηθήσω ήθελα και μάλιστα μου πήρε πολύ παραπάνω χρόνο από οτι υπολόγιζα στην αρχή. πάντως το σέβομαι και δεν κάνω άλλο reply καθότι δεν θέλω να δημιουργώ αρνητικά συναισθήματα και σίγουρα θα βρεθεί και κάποιο άλλο άτομο να βοηθήσει καλύτερα


----------



## apmoy70

zouzounaki,
το ενδιαίτημα δεν είναι από τους όρους που χρησιμοποιείται στη ναυσιπλοΐα. Ενδιαίτημα λέμε το περιβάλλον στο οποίο διαβιούν ζώντες οργανισμοί πχ, "το ενδιαίτημα της Ευρωπαϊκής βίδρας" ή "το ενδιαίτημα της ορεινής πέρδικας". Στα πλοία και στα υποβρύχια, το διαμέρισμα που διαμένει το προσωπικό λέγεται μεν "οι χώροι ενδιαίτησης" αλλά γιά την περίπτωση που ψάχνεις (πυρκαϊά σε πλοίο), οι χώροι που υπάρχουν στα πλοία (stern compartment, aft compartment, bow compartment) καλούνται διαμερίσματα γιατί έχουν την ιδιότητα να ασφαλίζουν σε περίπτωση πυρκαϊάς ή εισροής υδάτων και να διαμερίζουν (εξ ου και διαμέρισμα) το πλοίο σε μικρότερους χώρους ώστε να αντιμετωπιστεί ευκολότερα το πρόβλημα. Συνεπώς ο καταλληλότερος όρος είναι διαμέρισμα και όχι ενδιαίτημα.


----------



## zouzounaki

Πρώτα να σε ευχαριστήσω, x99sol, για τον κόπο σου και που απολογήθηκες. Να απολογηθώ κι εγώ, επειδή ίσως τα πήρα προσωπικά. Το γεγονός είναι ότι έχει πάρα πολλές μέρες που ψάχνω μια καλή μετάφραση για αυτή τη λέξη, και έχω περάσει πολλές ώρες μπροστά από το κομπιούτερ ψάχνοντάς την. Και χάρηκα πολύ όταν νόμισα ότι τη βρήκα...

Όχι, δεν είναι σταυρόλεξο, μακάρι να ήταν. Πρόκειται για έκθεση πυρκαγιάς σε πλοίο και έχω εντελώς τρελαθεί. Και η Ελληνική δεν είναι η μητρική μου γλώσσα.

Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου πάντος, και για τη βοήθεια σου.

Επίσης ευχαριστώ και στον/στην apmoy70. Θα το κειτάξω σε λίγο. Τώρα είναι ώρα για "σιέστα".

Ζουζουνάκι.


----------

